# Smoked pineapple and jack cheese sausage



## welch (Feb 23, 2022)

I’m trying to make a sweet but a little spicy sausage but not been successful yet I’m using ac legs #10 seasoning and adding can pineapple and juice with the high temp cheese And pink cure but after smoking couldn’t tast the pineapple . sausage was great but not the taste I was shooting for anybody got any pointers on how to bring the sweet out


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 23, 2022)

Formulating a pineapple smoke sausage recipe....
					

I have been asked to come up with a pineapple sausage recipe. Friends and family enjoy my smoke sausage recipe and say it is very close to the base seasoning used by the Lil' Butcher Shoppe in Hattisburg Mississippi in their pineapple sausage recipe. Might have a go at a batch with some of the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Maybe this post from 

 indaswamp
 can point you in the right direction


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 23, 2022)

Oh and drop by the new member forum and introduce yourself please


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2022)

Jake, you posted same time I did....


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 23, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Jake, you posted same time I did....


Lol yep


----------



## welch (Feb 24, 2022)

I see where Eric with two guys and a cooler put baking soda in pineapple juice for higher ph if I’m using canned pineapple does that still apply


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 24, 2022)

yes.


----------

